# Cannot get flash to work in Chromium



## Grell (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey all, I have just recently installed FreeBSD 10-RELEASE and I have followed the instructions here https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/de ... wsers.html to get flash working in Chromium.  It works in firefox and the instructions say that no further configuration is needed to get it to work in Chromium yet flash is not showing up in Chromium when I go to "aboutlugins" and the videos on youtube do not work.  How can I fix this?  Thanks.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 30, 2014)

You need to use a version of Chromium older than 36.  They removed support for NPAPI plugins in Chromium 36.  No Java, no Flash, no NPAPI plugins of any kind will work with newer versions of Chromium.


----------

